# Anyone a little worried about recent push of NXT from WWE for AEW on Wednesdays



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

You can tell WWE are going all out to get NXT over and try to win this Wednesday night battle. Having them go over made guys and pretty much the whole of Smackdown, sure they were missing some big names but still it was a big deal.

I just wanted to ask with WWE going all out with NXT and getting them involved with big PPV Survivor Series, and having them go over big tonight on Smackdown, and I assume on Monday with RAW. Throw in if they are booked strong at Survivor Series and that PPV is a blow away great event.

Is anyone a little worried this could be a major turning point for NXT and could push them past AEW or do you think AEW will be fine if they keep up putting out great TV.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

TNA did fine when they were competing against WWE's third brand, AEW will be fine as long as the Khan's throw money at Cody's friends.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m worried. AEW has go to do something to make a splash, they haven’t since Mox in May.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

No hyperbole, no one, and I mean literally NO ONE on NXT has anywhere near the talent of Jon Moxley or Chris Jericho. Those two together obliterate the entire NXT roster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They are trying to push them as an equal brand to RAW and SD. No more developmental. I honestly don't give a shit let them do what they want. The shows suck no matter what and AEW is still gonna win in the end.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

looper007 said:


> You can tell WWE are going all out to get NXT over and try to win this Wednesday night battle. Having them go over made guys and pretty much the whole of Smackdown, sure they were missing some big names but still it was a big deal.
> 
> I just wanted to ask with WWE going all out with NXT and getting them involved with big PPV Survivor Series, and having them go over big tonight on Smackdown, and I assume on Monday with RAW. Throw in if they are booked strong at Survivor Series and that PPV is a blow away great event.
> 
> Is anyone a little worried this could be a major turning point for NXT and could push them past AEW or do you think AEW will be fine if they keep up putting out great TV.


Why is competition something to be worried about? Both shows should be delivering the best show possible correct?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I also don't know why people will suddenly like NXT more, because a bunch of guys who are no names, literally meaningless to the majority of the audience beat the biggest and more recognizable stars on Smackdown? That's not how star power works, just because a bum like Adam Cole beat Daniel Bryan doesn't mean Adam Cole, with literally zero build is suddenly a bigger star, hell, people were probably pissed that the big baby face in Bryan had to lose to Adam Cole.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I think they did it for a future confrontation for Survivor Series and also considering the flight delay that happened after Crown Jewel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll still watch AEW before I check out NXT. The case would have been different if Bryan had won. I do wonder if more and more Main roster guys start making frequent appearances on NXT because that will kill what they're all about.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think AEW will still be fine because a massive portion of their draws are with fans NXT and WWE simply don't get a lot of nowadays. 

Honestly, if both companies end up successful with good ratings, I consider that the best case scenario, because that means we have two great shows to watch.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TommyWCECM said:


> Why is competition something to be worried about? Both shows should be delivering the best show possible correct?


Sorry i'm a AEW guy, i want AEW to win. I wish NXT the best but I want AEW to win out.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I just want AEW to get their buzz back. The show is fundamentally awesome but the buzz is slipping. They have got to do something. January they got Jericho, May Mox, but nothing substantial since, just LAX & Hager. 

Kahn needs to write that $20 million check to Punk. Period. He would add way more than $20 million in value to the company.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I also don't know why people will suddenly like NXT more, because a bunch of guys who are no names, literally meaningless to the majority of the audience beat the biggest and more recognizable stars on Smackdown? That's not how star power works, just because a bum like Adam Cole beat Daniel Bryan doesn't mean Adam Cole, with literally zero build is suddenly a bigger star, hell, people were probably pissed that the big baby face in Bryan had to lose to Adam Cole.


With WWE having more reach and platforms to get NXT over, could you imagine Adam Cole beating Brock and The Fiend at Survivor Series (it won't happen but just imagine) that will get more eyes on the NXT product wouldn't it. And have NXT go over strong and have a top class PPV, it would definitely get more eyes onto NXT. 

I'm not saying overnight NXT will overtake AEW but it's going to put more eyes on it now for sure.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I just want AEW to get their buzz back. The show is fundamentally awesome but the buzz is slipping. They have got to do something. January they got Jericho, May Mox, but nothing substantial since, just LAX & Hager.
> 
> Kahn needs to write that $20 million check to Punk. Period. He would add way more than $20 million in value to the company.


Doesn't need Punk, the show is still churning out great stuff and has great promo's and is getting over big. The ratings are fine. I don't think they need to worry yet. Dynamite is fine but with the constant coverage NXT will get from the Survivor series it's going to get interesting to see what it does for them.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Doesn't need Punk, the show is still churning out great stuff and has great promo's and is getting over big. The ratings are fine. I don't think they need to worry yet. Dynamite is fine but with the constant coverage NXT will get from the Survivor series it's going to get interesting to see what it does for them.


Show is great but we need more buzz.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Sorry i'm a AEW guy, i want AEW to win. I wish NXT the best but I want AEW to win out.


I don't want AEW to be complacent. If they win out what's to stop them becoming arrogant like Vince? 

Roh isn't going to rise up, mlw as much I love it is still ages away from even competing with impact. Impact is so inconsistent of a product. I know dick about nwa.

So when WWE goes whose legitimate competition that makes sure that in 25 years we don't end up with a stale stagnant product?


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m hoping AEW makes another big splash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No. Think about it, pure NXT gets ass kicked by AEW. Then if u look at Raw and SD sure they kick AEWs ass but they have also dwindling shit ratings too. So no, AEW has nothing to worry about.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Nah, not really. Let's see, though. That's the build for Survivor Series, after that it'll be the same NXT as it always been. 

Give Moxley, Jericho and MJF more mic time, make Moxley and Omega brawl the hell out of the arena, give us more Inner Circle backstage beatdowns, and they'll destroy them. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> They are trying to push them as an equal brand to RAW and SD. No more developmental. I honestly don't give a shit let them do what they want. The shows suck no matter what and AEW is still gonna win in the end.


Well they could start with naming NXT a World Title. Otherwise, they are failing miserably with this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope - because NXT will have to give Smackdown a receipt in classic 50/50 booking

Talk to me again after Wed when Raw or Smackdown stars has beaten Undisputed Era, Keith Lee, Riddick, Io and more

WWE does this all the time - throw out all the stories in favour of the ‘quick pop’ brand v brand - but somebody has to lose

..... will Smackdown on Fox be losing this fight?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Worried why tho? They got a gigantic push on the biggest channel out there and went over the established big wwe guys. It's the biggest advertising they have and could receive, nxt HAS TO beat aew next week. No Ifs, they simply have to. If they dont I dont know what else they could do ?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

they're definitely scrambling to find ways to get people to watch nxt

but this is good it will prompt both shows to improve their quality.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Not worried in the slightest for NXT or AEW, they will both be fine, they both have something really good going


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Nah.

I'd be more worried about how bad Vince will destroy NXT, which currently has a pretty sound reputation.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

No, simply because I don't think wrestling is hot enough for it to matter in the long run.

At the end of the day I think NXT will eventually stabilize around 600k-700k and AEW will stabilize around 900k-1 million. And the numbers will only go down from there.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Nope, not worried. WWE gonna WWE. I think everybody knew they’d be hotshotting NXT with main roster stars at some point. Also, whatever they pulled last night on SD was unplanned and out of necessity because of the travel situation. I think it went over so well not because it was NXT, but just because it was something very different from the usual fare. WWE should take notice and maybe start using more of that huge bench they’ve amassed instead of ramming the same faces down everyone’s throats week after week. But that’s another story. 

AEW just needs to stay the course right now and _keep playing to their own fans_, build their roster up as they had always planned to do, and not worry about what NXT is doing.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Nope, not worried. WWE gonna WWE. I think everybody knew they’d be hotshotting NXT with main roster stars at some point. Also, whatever they pulled last night on SD was unplanned and out of necessity because of the travel situation. I think it went over so well not because it was NXT, but just because it was something very different from the usual fare. WWE should take notice and maybe start using more of that huge bench they’ve amassed instead of ramming the same faces down everyone’s throats week after week. But that’s another story.
> 
> AEW just needs to stay the course right now and _keep playing to their own fans_, build their roster up as they had always planned to do, and not worry about what NXT is doing.


 all of this


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

well so far I heard that NXT had better shows than AEW. if they keep doing that eventually they will get more viewers than AEW. especially after the whole honeymoon phase with AEW ends.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No as NXT has loss it's "alternative" branding to AEW which is a true alternative. AEW will likely stay a few 100k ahead of NXT. Unless NXT gets like 3 or 4 relevant names.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

For anything that WWE does well, they seem to bombard it with 5 other things that manage to fuck it up. Fans who hold out hope after seeing a flicker of something interesting are in denial.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Schwartzxz said:


> well so far I heard that NXT had better shows than AEW. if they keep doing that eventually they will get more viewers than AEW. especially after the whole honeymoon phase with AEW ends.


That depends on who you ask. NXT fans will say NXT; AEW fans will say AEW.

There seems to be a common consensus that AEW's latest episode of Dynamite was their best yet, so they may be only getting better.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

No because no matter who you push on WWE TV it will still be a shitty show written by a 70 year old man with dementia


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its fine, Competition is needed. It forces change and direction and for a promotion to push


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rememeber, they threw Finn Balor who made a big heel turn and the week after the ratings fell. If they throw more main roster fuckers and they dont do well vs AEW thatll make them look even more pathetic 
:heston


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

umagamanc said:


> That depends on who you ask. NXT fans will say NXT; AEW fans will say AEW.


Im not interested in opinion of those people just because of that. its guys from certain podcasts who are long time fans and are not on either side. like me. I was never a WWE guy and fuck everybody else. if there is a company with a product I like I will watch it.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

looper007 said:


> You can tell WWE are going all out to get NXT over and try to win this Wednesday night battle. Having them go over made guys and pretty much the whole of Smackdown, sure they were missing some big names but still it was a big deal.
> 
> I just wanted to ask with WWE going all out with NXT and getting them involved with big PPV Survivor Series, and having them go over big tonight on Smackdown, and I assume on Monday with RAW. Throw in if they are booked strong at Survivor Series and that PPV is a blow away great event.
> 
> Is anyone a little worried this could be a major turning point for NXT and could push them past AEW or do you think AEW will be fine if they keep up putting out great TV.


Exactly, today it turns one month later Wednesday Night War started. And to be honest, this war for rating makes non-sense. If it is real that NXT numbers are lowering, AEW numbers too. So, what's wrong?

There are many factors to consider these low ratings in both brands:
During last week and this, MLB World Series was disputed. And let's be honest: baseball is more popular than wrestling. Even more, A new NBA Basketball Season was started. Now, Basketball is the sport to defeat. The most saddening: this is a vicious circle.

That was the outer factor. Now, let's talk about the within factors:

1. -Both NXT and AEW have no enough time to develop stories. Both brands have a fast rhythm in storytelling. So fast than there is no enough time to know gimmicks, personalities, and storylines.

2. -Both Cody and Vince lack an important virtue if they wanna promote wrestling or sports entertainment: patience. All we know about that is normal on Vince and consequences that brought current WWE product. Coincidentally, The Elite made the same mistake. How did they do it? Promoting AEW quickly with no caring for storylines' development.

3. -Due to lack of storyline development time, there were improvised matches. This factor is obvious on both brands, especially on AEW Dark: Kenny Omega VS Joey Janela on a non-sanctioned match as a Dark Match? Frankly, it cannot schedule a high caliber match on this.

Wrapping up, this is a lost war for both brands. And if this annoy persists, both wrestling shows to end up canceled soon or later.

Fortunately, there is a product apart that makes the homework well done. So, I don't need to concern for an irrelevant competition... even though Cody denies it exists...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Schwartzxz said:


> Im not interested in opinion of those people just because of that. its guys from certain podcasts who are long time fans and are not on either side. like me. I was never a WWE guy and fuck everybody else. if there is a company with a product I like I will watch it.


Who are you listening to? Alvarez reviews both shows and it has been 4-1 for AEW so far for him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Competition is good. I'd be worried if WWE/NXT were making no attempt to better their product. Just because AEW exists doesn't mean that I want WWE under the ground.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> Competition is good. I'd be worried if WWE/NXT were making no attempt to better their product. Just because AEW exists doesn't mean that I want WWE under the ground.


I just started this thread to ask do you think with NXT getting a push on Smackdown and probably Raw and the Survivor Series do people think it will help them get better ratings then AEW. Not about putting each other out of business. I really could see if NXT become a smash with this Survivor Series run really doing some damage on the ratings for AEW, I think AEW will always have a great show not worried about that at all.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I just started this thread to ask do you think with NXT getting a push on Smackdown and probably Raw and the Survivor Series do people think it will help them get better ratings then AEW. Not about putting each other out of business. I really could see if NXT become a smash with this Survivor Series run really doing some damage on the ratings for AEW, I think AEW will always have a great show not worried about that at all.


To answer your question, I think NXT may get a bump but AEW is playing the long game. They seem more committed to interesting angles rather than stunts for a ratings spike. AEW remains my first choice on Wednesdays.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nah because competition is good and it forces both shows to churn out the best product possible. Raw and SD are complacent because there's nobody challenging them on Monday and Friday nights.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

NXT is gay shit.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Worried, no. Excited, yes. Competition is great and Wednesdays are just going to get better and better.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW is destined to succeed. It's a genuine alternative and quality product. NXT is definitely worried. WWE dropping to desperate depths to put them over, sacrificing the GOAT Daniel Bryan (no pun intended)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Empress said:


> Competition is good. I'd be worried if WWE/NXT were making no attempt to better their product. Just because AEW exists doesn't mean that I want WWE under the ground.


Well, I have two problems with this — 1, I like AEW just as it is and don’t want them to change anything to drastically. AEW as it is _is_ the improvement. And 2, I’m always concerned when WWE’s attempts to ‘improve’ anything. Usually that’s Vince tossing in some kind of bullshit that ends up making it much, much worse. 

Other than that, yes, competition _should_ be a good thing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, I have two problems with this — 1, I like AEW just as it is and don’t want them to change anything to drastically. AEW as it is _is_ the improvement. And 2, I’m always concerned when WWE’s attempts to ‘improve’ anything. Usually that’s Vince tossing in some kind of bullshit that ends up making it much, much worse.
> 
> Other than that, yes, competition _should_ be a good thing.


Definitely agree with your points. I have minor issues with AEW but I can watch a show without complaining. There's an abundance of goodwill. It's frustrating that WWE relies heavily on stunts rather than a long term goal. There used to be a time when SS could give you an idea as to what momentum would carry into the RR and ultimately Mania. I can't spot a Bret Hart, HBK, Eddie, Jericho, Taker, Rock or Austin in the current roster. That's not a slam to the wrestlers. Creative just hasn't invested the time but yet Vince wants $8,000 on a Mania package. Convince me to watch regularly again first.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Conspiracy theory:

Vince asked the Saudi government to hold back the plane so NXT would get shine on FOX to boost the NXT number hopefully above AEW this week.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Competition is a good thing. The problem is WWE doesn't want competition. They want to destroy their competition and make them cease to exist.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't know if people are going to start running to watch NXT just because they beat up some main roster guys on Smackdown. The product is very different on NXT, and on Smackdown and Survivor Series they were propped up by bigger names.

I think the biggest concern is if they put more main roster people on NXT permanently. This week's quarterly segments showed a clearly significant leap when the main roster people (Finn and especially Asuka and Kairi) appeared on NXT. The Asuka and Kairi tag match was hitting numbers closer to reaching parity with AEW's than at any other point in the program--and they were running the Jericho signing and the Young Bucks match during Asuka and Kairi's match. Now, if Asuka and Kairi can be competitive with Jericho and the Young Bucks, imagine what happens if they used even bigger main roster names.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Not really. Finn turning was well done but NXT is still the minor leagues as long as its presented that way. 

People might take to the talent for Surivor Series but if they dont come to the main roster it wont matter. Those fans aren't gonna commit to another 2 hours of wrestling just cause they like Adam Cole or Ciampa. 

Its unfortunate as NXT is by the far the best thing about WWE.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Its smart business on WWEs part. Casual viewers dont watch NXT like they do RAW & SD. Its why those shows draw 2-3 million viewers. NXT has been the best wrestling "company" since 2012 and nothing has changed. More exposure on the bigger brands will just draw more eyes to them.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

There is nothing to be worried about. NXT may get a little boost for a month until Survivor Series but then after that NXT will go back to what it was before. AEW still has a pretty good advantage over NXT, being that the product is a lot more fresh and in a much bigger place every week.

Plus the WWE wrestlers are about to go on another tour and will be out of the country during one NXT show at least. AEW will be fine.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Not at all. Competition is needed in this industry. 

WWE been slacking. 

I want to see the next peak in pro wrestling.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

As amazing as Chris Jericho is, and Cody and Moxley are good too, they can't carry that weak roster. What are they doing with MJF? He's the best prospect in the business and he's a background character right now. If NXT starts to put on a good product, AEW could be in trouble.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MJF is a background player????? How???? Cause he isn't wrestling 10 minute matches every week???

He is a focused guy on the show and I think Full Gear is going to be a huge night for him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People should be. The perception of AEW is going to change when NXT starts beating it. There will be some hardcore and ardent supporters on here claiming that it doesn't matter, at least it's not WWE and all that jazz, but to a lot of people, AEW will become a slightly larger version of TNA. When it becomes apparent that AEW is not the hot-button program anymore, they will lose TV rights bargaining power, or will at least fail to challenge Vince on that front, which means nothing on main roster WWE will change. If Tony Khan can't be guaranteed that big TV rights money, it depends on how much he wants to sink into vanity wrestling in order to try and lure/keep top stars. My bet is that Chris Jericho leaves when his contract is up and JR probably even before then. Jericho will end up back in WWE doing a Hall of Fame ceremony speech which he turns into an angle, because that hasn't been done before. He'll become "I'm not done yet!" Jericho and he will receive praise for reinventing himself yet again, and the joke will be "Remember when he tried to take on Vince? Lol." 

You're already seeing Cain Velasquez choose WWE. CM Punk choose WWE. The Bullet Club choose WWE. Nakamura choose WWE. Orton will try and angle for a big WWE contract, and AEW might still be relevant enough for him to get that, but I'm thinking he stays with WWE at this point. You might even see The Revival and Luke Harper stick around, even though those parties were basically guaranteed to be gone. 

AEW could have taken on Raw and SmackDown. Instead the perception of being the fourth most watched wrestling program and runner-up on their own night could be the blow that kills anything resembling widespread interest in them. I tried to warn y'all. Instead I got called a troll. Oh well. I'll enjoy the write-ups echoing what I've been saying from the start when it all actually happens.

For those who want AEW to be "cool," but the best thing you can hope for at this point is that WWE fucks up the NXT promotion on the main roster. It's WWE -- they very well could. They might try "reverse psychology" and book all the NXT guys to lose for "sympathy" or so that when AEW beats them they look like jobbers. That'd be insane to me, but WWE does some insane stuff. But for the most part, whatever the fans on here think, most fans are going to see NXT as bigger stars for being involved on Raw and SmackDown and they have looked good so far. It's Triple H. He tends to get his way when it comes to going over.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

llj said:


> I don't know if people are going to start running to watch NXT just because they beat up some main roster guys on Smackdown. The product is very different on NXT, and on Smackdown and Survivor Series they were propped up by bigger names.
> 
> I think the biggest concern is if they put more main roster people on NXT permanently. This week's quarterly segments showed a clearly significant leap when the main roster people (Finn and especially Asuka and Kairi) appeared on NXT. The Asuka and Kairi tag match was hitting numbers closer to reaching parity with AEW's than at any other point in the program--and they were running the Jericho signing and the Young Bucks match during Asuka and Kairi's match. Now, if Asuka and Kairi can be competitive with Jericho and the Young Bucks, imagine what happens if they used even bigger main roster names.


If Balor, Asuka and Kairi caused a bump, was it at the expense of AEW viewers? I don’t know because I haven’t seen 1/4 hour breakdowns. If it was people flip-flopping between the two, then that could be a problem for AEW going forward. But if it was other viewers flipping between NXT and the ball game, then WWE can hotshot all they want and AEW _should_ still be able to maintain its audience. Either way, I still say AEW needs to stay the course and not knee-jerk to anything WWE is doing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> MJF is a background player????? How???? Cause he isn't wrestling 10 minute matches every week???
> 
> He is a focused guy on the show and I think Full Gear is going to be a huge night for him.


No matches, no promos. He's not doing much at the moment. Perhaps this changes but his presence on the show has been minimal.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I think people are just used to watching NXT on demand from years of doing it. AEW is a live company since day 1. This Survivor Series stunt changes nothing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I think people are just used to watching NXT on demand from years of doing it. AEW is a live company since day 1. This Survivor Series stunt changes nothing.


There's truth to that, but WWE haven't bumped NXT off the Network for a reason. It's not just because of international viewers either. I'm sure they could region lock the show or something. They intend to beat AEW on USa even with people watching NXT on the Network the next day. They don't just want a victory, they want a flawless victory.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> As amazing as Chris Jericho is, and Cody and Moxley are good too, they can't carry that weak roster. What are they doing with MJF? He's the best prospect in the business and he's a background character right now. If NXT starts to put on a good product, AEW could be in trouble.


 yes it's a good idea to fuck up your programs and hot shot shit because wwe is trying to do I dont know what. If you want to ruin your show that's the way to go. 
Wwe always had one way to operate, and that's hot shooting shit, no long term prospect. Mjf is a long term prospect and there will be a payoff. His unavoidable rivalry with cody will make him a main eventer. Calm the F down


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> llj said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if people are going to start running to watch NXT just because they beat up some main roster guys on Smackdown. The product is very different on NXT, and on Smackdown and Survivor Series they were propped up by bigger names.
> ...


 it wasnt people flip flopping, justvlike every week, the aew viewers when they are gone are just gone. They rarely ever adds up on nxt's. I think aew has it's own viewership that sits around the low 1m viewers. With the competition ending next week I hoor they can reach 1 million again. That would be very impressive


----------



## outsiders96 (Apr 8, 2016)

It may make aew look weak but maybe if wwe were too start hurting there veiwership they should try another nightlike Tuesday or Thursday but wwe would probably follow them but just a thought not sure they would want too do that


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Why would they change night? Why panic over nothing? Dont do drastic changes for no reason lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

patpat said:


> yes it's a good idea to fuck up your programs and hot shot shit because wwe is trying to do I dont know what. If you want to ruin your show that's the way to go.
> Wwe always had one way to operate, and that's hot shooting shit, no long term prospect. Mjf is a long term prospect and there will be a payoff. His unavoidable rivalry with cody will make him a main eventer. Calm the F down


Lol, what has WWE hot-shot? And when has that been their strategy? If anything, they hold off on things for too long. Do you know what hot-shotting means?


----------



## outsiders96 (Apr 8, 2016)

Think your right but it could be a good option if tnt are not happy eventually or things get bad down the road


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

outsiders96 said:


> Think your right but it could be a good option if tnt are not happy eventually or things get bad down the road


Yes if TNT want to change the day of the show but it's not AEW who's going to request this.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

The Wood said:


> There's truth to that, but WWE haven't bumped NXT off the Network for a reason. It's not just because of international viewers either. I'm sure they could region lock the show or something. They intend to beat AEW on USa even with people watching NXT on the Network the next day. They don't just want a victory, they want a flawless victory.


network Stupid excuse 
There are no real numbers and most of them are international viewers


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> No hyperbole, no one, and I mean literally NO ONE on NXT has anywhere near the talent of Jon Moxley or Chris Jericho. Those two together obliterate the entire NXT roster.



jericho - absolutely zero argument on that

moxley tho??? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> jericho - absolutely zero argument on that
> 
> moxley tho??? LOLOLOLOL


They're stars. 
Being nxt an there's no need to deny facts.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Ok so I went back and watched what I read about on twitter and, no, I’m not the least bit worried. NXT guys looked like complete jobbers. I finally got to see Adam Cole and he needs a protein bar badly. Looks so bush league it’s ridiculous, Jungle Boy and Darby Allin are actually more intimidating looking.

Not worried for AEW at all. That jobber circus in NXT is no threat. Now put those same guys in that mini Impact Zone of 400 people and it’s even worse.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kingfrass44 said:


> network Stupid excuse
> There are no real numbers and most of them are international viewers


There are no numbers outside the Network subs, but there is absolutely no doubt that people watch on that platform. Especially with AEW on the Wednesday. It makes sense that people would watch AEW one day then stream NXT the next. Some of them are surely international viewers, but do you have any data on that? 



TKO Wrestling said:


> Ok so I went back and watched what I read about on twitter and, no, I’m not the least bit worried. NXT guys looked like complete jobbers. I finally got to see Adam Cole and he needs a protein bar badly. Looks so bush league it’s ridiculous, Jungle Boy and Darby Allin are actually more intimidating looking.
> 
> Not worried for AEW at all. That jobber circus in NXT is no threat. Now put those same guys in that mini Impact Zone of 400 people and it’s even worse.


People continuously trash Adam Cole, and I get that he's not exactly shredded to bits, but do people realize that if he were in AEW he would be one of their featured players? There's no doubt about it. The guy is a former leader of The Bullet Club and is right in there tight with The Elite guys. He'd probably be an EVP. And saying that Jungle Boy and Darby Allin look more intimidating is a stretch. Cole did not look out of place wrestling Daniel Bryan. Jungle Boy and Darby Allin both look like...boys.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

Why would I "worry" about scripted entertainment?

Why would anyone for that matter?

If it actually does "worry" you, it's time to take a break from sports entertainment.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> There are no numbers outside the Network subs, but there is absolutely no doubt that people watch on that platform. Especially with AEW on the Wednesday. It makes sense that people would watch AEW one day then stream NXT the next. Some of them are surely international viewers, but do you have any data on that?
> 
> 
> 
> People continuously trash Adam Cole, and I get that he's not exactly shredded to bits, but do people realize that if he were in AEW he would be one of their featured players? There's no doubt about it. The guy is a former leader of The Bullet Club and is right in there tight with The Elite guys. He'd probably be an EVP. And saying that Jungle Boy and Darby Allin look more intimidating is a stretch. Cole did not look out of place wrestling Daniel Bryan. Jungle Boy and Darby Allin both look like...boys.


Allin is 10x’s the prospect Cole is. He is so much more over, has much more uniqueness to him, and is 8 years younger on top of it all. Cole looks like a complete jobber and walking out with roderick strong made it even worse. I haven’t seen him in years, back in the TNA days, really thought he retired, dude has always been trash. Hated having to watch him in TNA as bad as I hate the Dark Order one AEW. 

Smackdowns ratings will plummet next week. They featured a 140 lb champ who isn’t even in shape at that weight like an Allin or Kofi, a bootleg looking Edge looking dude that forgot to wear shoes, and a black version of the fat dude from Dark Order. Dude looks like Moose after 90 days of eating McDonalds every day.

WWE did major damage to Smackdown, I can only imagine what Fox execs are thinking after seeing that dog and pony bullshit. They had a chance to hit a homerun with all the extra eyeballs thanks to the Saudi situation and the blew it big time. Good for AEW tho.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Things will be back to normal after Survivor Series, so there's no reason to be worried about anything.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Smackdown really elevated NXT, which is great. Why can’t wrestling fans enjoy *BOTH* AEW and NXT? 

The only thing about this move is that it likely forever changes NXT. It can no longer be considered a developmental brand. After all, if the developmental wrestlers go over the main roster performers, that’s pretty embarrassing for Raw and Smackdown. 

I’m happy for the NXT talents like Undisputed Era, Gargano, Chiampa, Dream, Shayna, Io, Candace, Riddle, etc.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> People continuously trash Adam Cole, and I get that he's not exactly shredded to bits, but do people realize that if he were in AEW he would be one of their featured players? There's no doubt about it. The guy is a former leader of The Bullet Club and is right in there tight with The Elite guys. He'd probably be an EVP. And saying that Jungle Boy and Darby Allin look more intimidating is a stretch. Cole did not look out of place wrestling Daniel Bryan. Jungle Boy and Darby Allin both look like...boys.


Adam Cole is a former leader of the bullet club? I didn't really follow outside of WWE at that time, but I don't recall that, was he like the leader of some off shoot U.S variant of the bullet club?

And Cole probably would be a featured guy, but he would be below Omega/PAC/Moxley/Jericho/Cody/Hangman. So he would be a mid carder, which is exactly where he belongs, not in a position beating people with astronomically more talent than him like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Adam Cole was never the leader of Bullet Club, would people stop answering to Woody he talks so much crap it's unbeliveable. Cole wasn't even that big of a deal in BC. I say that NXT have made him more of a big deal then anywhere else has even ROH.

Meltzer did say on WOR that he wouldn't be shocked if NXT beat AEW in the ratings, I said it myself that this Survivor series stuff will get a lot more WWE fans tuning in. I don't know if it will last beyond Survivor Series but if they really impress and have a great Survivor Series, I could see AEW being left in the dust. Doesn't mean AEW won't be successful but you know the like of Woody will get a boner for sure over it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

looper007 said:


> Adam Cole was never the leader of Bullet Club, would people stop answering to Woody he talks so much crap it's unbeliveable. Cole wasn't even that big of a deal in BC. I say that NXT have made him more of a big deal then anywhere else has even ROH.
> 
> Meltzer did say on WOR that he wouldn't be shocked if NXT beat AEW in the ratings, I said it myself that this Survivor series stuff will get a lot more WWE fans tuning in. I don't know if it will last beyond Survivor Series but if they really impress and have a great Survivor Series, I could see AEW being left in the dust. Doesn't mean AEW won't be successful but you know the like of Woody will get a boner for sure over it.


 everyone said they wouldnt be surprised if nxt beat them and let's face it
Nxt HAS TO beat them. If you get this kind of promotion on fox tou need to fucking beat aew or what else can be done? 
They got put over mad on fox, they just have to beat aew next wednesday.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Adam Cole is a former leader of the bullet club? I didn't really follow outside of WWE at that time, but I don't recall that, was he like the leader of some off shoot U.S variant of the bullet club?
> 
> And Cole probably would be a featured guy, but he would be below Omega/PAC/Moxley/Jericho/Cody/Hangman. So he would be a mid carder, which is exactly where he belongs, not in a position beating people with astronomically more talent than him like Daniel Bryan.


He would be rightfully and definitely higher than Page. As he always was whenever both of them were in the same place. He has way more talent and value than him. Cole would be one of the best mic and character workers in the company easily.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> everyone said they wouldnt be surprised if nxt beat them and let's face it
> Nxt HAS TO beat them. If you get this kind of promotion on fox tou need to fucking beat aew or what else can be done?
> They got put over mad on fox, they just have to beat aew next wednesday.


I still believe that NXT being put on the Survivor Series card was to get them more ratings, no doubt in my mind this was a call from Vince. I think they know fans will tune in on Wednesday to see if any main roster talent turn up, even fairweather AEW fans will watch them first and watch AEW later. I be shocked if NXT don't beat AEW this week or anytime until after SS.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

looper007 said:


> I still believe that NXT being put on the Survivor Series card was to get them more ratings, no doubt in my mind this was a call from Vince. I think they know fans will tune in on Wednesday to see if any main roster talent turn up, even fairweather *AEW fans will watch them first and watch AEW later*. I be shocked if NXT don't beat AEW this week or anytime until after SS.


Except that the people who watch AEW are a completly different audience than the one who watch NXT.

People who watch AEW over NXT since the first week will continue to do that, if NXT gain a lot of viewers it will be people who watched RAW or Smackdown and never watched NXT before.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> He would be rightfully and definitely higher than Page. As he always was whenever both of them were in the same place. He has way more talent and value than him. Cole would be one of the best mic and character workers in the company easily.


From what I've seen, Hangman is way better, and has a far higher ceiling.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Not at all. That's the whole point of competition.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

NXT getting more viewers does nothing for me but hopefully raise the product of both shows and eventually I have even more entertainment per week to sink into wrestling. This is nothing but good for the business, AEW is in it for the long run and obviously NXT is in it for the long run. The only thing I want is for both of them to stay within a short distance of eachother so they both think they're going to lose Wednesdays to eachother. This will only create great business. As long as AEW keeps getting better at booking, time management, and storytelling then we have another staple wrestling show for years to come and that's only a good thing.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

This is actually not a bad time to get into the wrestling business. Vince is getting a little long in the tooth, and both Paul Heyman and Stephanie are obsessed with pushing SJW bullshit. 

If another promotion could focus on creating strong characters with feuds that actually make sense, they could gain a foothold in the business.

The question is, how deep are their pockets? And what sordid depths are they willing to sink to to compete with WWE?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

FOX promoted the shit out of the FS1 show on FOX,NFL and other mediums. It ended up at 880.000. I would not be worried.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > There are no numbers outside the Network subs, but there is absolutely no doubt that people watch on that platform. Especially with AEW on the Wednesday. It makes sense that people would watch AEW one day then stream NXT the next. Some of them are surely international viewers, but do you have any data on that?
> ...


Cole is so fucking talented. Wtf are you talking about? Strong is a bit of a try-hard as a babyface, but as a heel he is excellent. These guys would both be in prominent positions in AEW if they were there. Your opinion is extremely unique and unfounded, lol.

Allin has got a little bit of something, but nothing of a lot more. 

We’ll see how they do, lol. 



The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > People continuously trash Adam Cole, and I get that he's not exactly shredded to bits, but do people realize that if he were in AEW he would be one of their featured players? There's no doubt about it. The guy is a former leader of The Bullet Club and is right in there tight with The Elite guys. He'd probably be an EVP. And saying that Jungle Boy and Darby Allin look more intimidating is a stretch. Cole did not look out of place wrestling Daniel Bryan. Jungle Boy and Darby Allin both look like...boys.
> ...


Cole would be headlining AEW shows, guaranteed. Why are people even in denial about this?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> FOX promoted the shit out of the FS1 show on FOX,NFL and other mediums. It ended up at 880.000. I would not be worried.


 Alvarez made a point on this and this far he is weirdly always right about those kind of things and end up getting better predictions than Dave.
Dave also replied that USA is easier to get than fs1 so we will see


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Cole is so fucking talented. Wtf are you talking about? Strong is a bit of a try-hard as a babyface, but as a heel he is excellent. These guys would both be in prominent positions in AEW if they were there. Your opinion is extremely unique and unfounded, lol.
> 
> Allin has got a little bit of something, but nothing of a lot more.
> 
> ...


Because you’re wrong, Cole is not headliner material. He stands out in nXt because the roster sucks so bad but in AEW he would be an afterthought and get lost behind superior talents. 

He is a big fish in a tiny pond in nXt.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Because you’re wrong, Cole is not headliner material. He stands out in nXt because the roster sucks so bad but in AEW he would be an afterthought and get lost behind superior talents.
> 
> He is a big fish in a tiny pond in nXt.


He's got indy roots just like The Bucks, Omega and basically everyone else. Most of the NXT roster would be in AEW if they weren't in NXT.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Cole would be headlining AEW shows, guaranteed. Why are people even in denial about this?


So are you not even going to respond to my first point? Ok then.

And he may headline TV shows, but as I mentioned, he would be comfortably beneath the 6 I mentioned, which is where he belongs. WWE having him beat Daniel Bryan clean is a fucking joke. That's like Adam Cole beating Jon Moxley, it just wouldn't happen.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Based on pure talent and hype alone someone like Adam Page would be below the likes of Cole and the rest of the UE tbh, Gargano, Ciampa, Riddle, Lee, Dunne, Bate and when he is there WALTER.

Pound for pound NXT has a way better and deeper roster than AEW. Page would be drown in NXT. Facts.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Matt Riddle is literally the only talent on nXt that is close to the level of talent that a Hangman or MJF is at. You just named a whole bunch of names much better suited for the remake of the bWo or modern day Job Squad.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I am not so sure about the idea of this thread. Aren`t we overanalyzing this?
It is the same thing they do every year in WWE: the brands attack each other before Survivor Series. NXT is on USA network now as well, so why not involve them?

If AEW puts up a good show, it doesn`t matter if the other WWE brands are one (SD) or two (SD+RAW) times on NXT.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, I don't like it as an AEW fan, but it was a smart move.

We'll see what the ratings are like on Thursday. Promoting it on Fox is huge for NXT.. If they don't get a bump from this, I don't know what they can do right now.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Personally i want both shows to do well.

I don't care which show have the most viewers as long as they're both doing good enough numbers.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> *Nah, not really. Let's see, though. That's the build for Survivor Series, after that it'll be the same NXT as it always been. *
> 
> Give Moxley, Jericho and MJF more mic time, make Moxley and Omega brawl the hell out of the arena, give us more Inner Circle backstage beatdowns, and they'll destroy them.
> 
> ...


this could literally happen tonight, the one thing you can count on WWE to do is not be consistent with anything. Remember the push the nxt callups got earlier this year, where are they now? They got a push Friday because they had nothing else to do. RAW tonight is another story. Last year SDL invaded RAW and then went on to get swept at the PPV. 

People have to remember NXT is just an afterthought for the company, they are not going to push it to be bigger or even equal to the main roster, they have no incentive to do that, why would they want to piss off FOX for instance. It's doing its job by taking some viewers away from AEW. That's all it's needed for, they are not going to lower the credibility of a full force main roster to push a brand that makes a fraction of what the other shows make them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I’m incredibly worried....for NXT.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol at comparing Cole to Page. Cole is only better than him on the promo work. That's it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Cole would be headlining AEW shows, guaranteed. Why are people even in denial about this?
> ...


What was your first point? Believe it or not, sunshine, I’m not obligated to respond to everything you say, lol.

Adam Cole is a better promo than all The Elite guys, except maybe Cody. He’s as good in the ring as any of them. The audience that watches are probably going to think of Omega as more spectacular, but Cole does their style of match too. 

They headlined their big PPV and first World Title match with Adam Page, lol. There’s no reason that wouldn’t have been Adam Cole had he had been there. 

If he were still figured in with The Elite, he would only be behind Omega and Cody, _at worst_ and if Cole got the promos over Omega and managed to wring emotion out of his work like Cody, he’d probably be #1.



Ger said:


> I am not so sure about the idea of this thread. Aren`t we overanalyzing this?
> It is the same thing they do every year in WWE: the brands attack each other before Survivor Series. NXT is on USA network now as well, so why not involve them?
> 
> If AEW puts up a good show, it doesn`t matter if the other WWE brands are one (SD) or two (SD+RAW) times on NXT.


It’s more about the perception of AEW if they are a distance fourth to the WWE brands. That will affect how how audiences are for them and their bartering power when it comes to securing talent in the future. 



Jonhern said:


> RBrooks said:
> 
> 
> > *Nah, not really. Let's see, though. That's the build for Survivor Series, after that it'll be the same NXT as it always been. *
> ...


Did I just read that the name of the NXT Title is the difference between them failing miserably and not? 

I can understand why people would be reluctant to trust WWE, but remember when Meltzer said NXT was going to be taken over by Vince? Wrong. 

The incentive in NXT beating AEW is in the TV money. If Raw, SmackDown and NXT are #1, #2 and #3, Tony Khan isn’t going to be able to fuck with Vince’s TV deals in 3-5 years time. If AEW gains traction, he can. That’s plenty motivation. 

Everyone is anticipating NXT to be killed, but do you remember the last time Triple H rolled over like that? Me neither.

NXT is main roster now. They kept it quiet for the first month so people could get AEW hysteria out of their system. Now they are going to make NXT look good on a platform with 2.5 million viewers (for the moment). 

By the way, that rating bounce-back is plenty of reason to keep NXT going, and I doubt it “pisses off FOX.”



V-Trigger said:


> Lol at comparing Cole to Page. Cole is only better than him on the promo work. That's it.


You’ve lost the right to call anyone else a troll.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I think we all agree that competition is good. AEW has forced the WWE to step up their game, and it seems it's finally starting to happen. Let's face it: The WWE has a deep, deep roster of talented performers, and the only thing holding them back was the horrible storylines. Now, this NXT vs Smackdown vs Raw thing seems to be generating a spark, and that's a good thing.

As the WWE/NXT steps up their game, AEW will have to do the same. And let's not forget the great things that the NWA and Impact are doing, too. We fans benefit from all of us.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jazminator said:


> I think we all agree that competition is good. AEW has forced the WWE to step up their game, and it seems it's finally starting to happen. Let's face it: The WWE has a deep, deep roster of talented performers, and the only thing holding them back was the horrible storylines. Now, this NXT vs Smackdown vs Raw thing seems to be generating a spark, and that's a good thing.
> 
> As the WWE/NXT steps up their game, AEW will have to do the same. And let's not forget the great things that the NWA and Impact are doing, too. We fans benefit from all of us.


I appreciate the positive sentiment, but it only benefits the smaller promotions if they can keep up.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

The Wood said:


> What was your first point? Believe it or not, sunshine, I’m not obligated to respond to everything you say, lol.
> 
> Adam Cole is a better promo than all The Elite guys, except maybe Cody. He’s as good in the ring as any of them. The audience that watches are probably going to think of Omega as more spectacular, but Cole does their style of match too.
> 
> ...


thanks for the laugh, nxt has been keeping quiet until now, hahahahahaha. You are ridiculous. You do realize if NXT becomes something that gets raw or SDL numbers it won't be nxt anymore, it would lose their base audience, and take people away likely from SDL, because people are not going to watch 3 nights a week, and the Friday show will be the easiest to cut. I'm sure Fox would love that. And you are well off base thinking Tony's goal is to fuck with vince's tv deals, where did you pull that one out of? They can co-exisit just fine on TNT and not have to worry about what WWE is doing or trying to go after their networks. Even if nxt were to beat them I'm sure TNT is going "oh now what are we going to do, this show we have is doing great numbers compared to everything else we have, but it's losing to another wrestling show. Dam, i guess we have to cancel it." That's how ridiculous and incompetent you sound.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Since I got banned for “flaming,” I would like to point out that I am not the one calling people “incompetent.”

The money in wrestling right now is in TV rights fees. I pulled that from reality. Vince McMahon gets half-a-billion for TV a year. That’s what Vince wants to keep. If Tony wants to make money, he’s going to want big TV contract offers. If Raw and SmackDown are doing double/triple the ratings of AEW, and NXT is beating them even with them airing on the Network, no network is going to see AEW as viable as WWE. If AEW beats NXT long-term or even catches up to Raw and SmackDown, Vince loses bargaining power with the networks who now have AEW as leverage, as well as Khan potentially being able to make himself rich while undercutting Vince.

Eg. If Dynamite had the viewership of Raw, asking for $100 million for the show per year more than covers production and also allows Khan to pocket over $50 million a year. That’s at half-price of what you pay for two hours of Raw, let alone three. 

WWE does not want that situation cropping up. They want to be the chief product in their realm so that they can continue to charge obscene amounts of money for year-round entertainment. That is what their interest in thwarting AEW is. It’s retaining the monopoly and being able to name their price. Hell, if they do things right, come Dynamite’s TV deal being up, WWE might be able to steal their slot and make even more money. They’ve got the fucking roster bulk for it. 

People keep mocking me for this, but I’m almost positive that NXT has been lying low for the AEW hysteria to die down. They haven’t used any big stars on NXT (outside of maybe Balor, who still hasn’t wrestled yet). They are clearly setting up The Undisputed Era And Shayna to take falls. It’s all about lining up right now. And they haven’t even gotten any major promotional time on Raw and SmackDown, which Meltzer, Alvarez and the like seem really confused by. _That’s the point._ You only get one chance to hit things hard. AEW have had theirs, now it’s NXT’s turn.

What I said would happen is literally happening, and people are genuinely confused and in denial about it. We will see how this affects NXT and FOX’s ratings, okay? I don’t think losing 500k “hardcores” is a bad thing if they get replaced with more fans. I’m pretty sure the hardcores will watch anyway. There is no guarantee the show will need to change. This is another “NXT will be actively run by Vince McMahon” scaremonging tactic. 

I think it’s apparent by now that WWE realize that AEW exists in response to its monopoly. More WWE is not going to fix it. There has to be people in power who get that. Triple H is one of them and he is personally involved now. His ego isn’t going to let NXT become ECW on SyFy. 

I still wouldn’t put it past WWE to fuck it up. But, theoretically, they are doing everything perfectly right now, and a lot of AEW fans are seeing it happen and don’t even have a clue it’s happening.


----------



## roastnbake (Dec 30, 2018)

AEWs problems have nothing to do with NXT.

AEW is an upstart, and most upstarts fail within the first year.

Everyone in the company must master the fundamentals.

A small focused roster is better than a large convoluted roster.

Rulebreaking means nothing if rules are broken all the time.

Overconfidence is never good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be shocked if NXT doesn't win in the ratings this week, well at least in total viewers. The demo might be harder to accomplish.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> I appreciate the positive sentiment, but it only benefits the smaller promotions if they can keep up.


I disagree. The more popular AEW and WWE become, I think the more wrestling fans will be created, and that will trickle down to some of the smaller promotions such as Impact, NWA and others. 

Just speaking for myself, AEW has made wrestling fun again for me, and I think it has sparked my interest in other companies as well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jazminator said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the positive sentiment, but it only benefits the smaller promotions if they can keep up.
> ...


I’m genuinely glad it’s worked for you, but interest is down across the board, not up.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> What was your first point? Believe it or not, sunshine, I’m not obligated to respond to everything you say, lol.


Considering my first response was *LITERALLY* a response to a bullshit point you made, yeah, you should respond to it.

Thus you've lost all credibility as a poster if you don't even read or analyze an entire post before responding to it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> Lol at comparing Cole to Page. Cole is only better than him on the promo work. That's it.


Hangman is a more compelling promo to me, the sitdown he had with J.R, and even the quick statement he had on Dynamite was better than anything Cole has done IMO.

Hangman is also a couple years younger with less experience on a big stage, and even with that he's better than Cole to me.


----------



## The Hater is King (Nov 5, 2019)

Adam Page and Adam Cole are interchangeable and both totally suck


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > What was your first point? Believe it or not, sunshine, I’m not obligated to respond to everything you say, lol.
> ...


What kind of smokescreen is this? I honestly didn’t pay much attention to your posts because I find them largely inane. Again, I’m not required to. But I’ll humor you: What was my “bullshit” point and what was *LITERALLY* yours? 

But for the record, my “credibility” certainly doesn’t hinge on whether or not I engage with all your points or what you deem valid. If you want to talk bullshit, stop trying to present yourself as some for measuring stick for validity and attempting to bully people who don’t conform by using it as an excuse to try and attack their credibility. It’s desperate and unbecoming of an inbred goatperson.

The funny thing is: I bet I have addressed it. Probably numerous times.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Hater is King said:


> Adam Page and Adam Cole are interchangeable and both totally suck


Both are fine talents. Cole is much further along. Page is a lot greener but has a lot of potential. Both hopefully have long and notable careers ahead of them.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> What kind of smokescreen is this? I honestly didn’t pay much attention to your posts because I find them largely inane. Again, I’m not required to. But I’ll humor you: What was my “bullshit” point and what was *LITERALLY* yours? /QUOTE]
> 
> "The guy is a former leader of The Bullet Club"
> 
> ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of smokescreen is this? I honestly didn’t pay much attention to your posts because I find them largely inane. Again, I’m not required to. But I’ll humor you: What was my “bullshit” point and what was *LITERALLY* yours? /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ, you’re getting so bent out of shape about that? Does that even matter? I thought he led the Bullet Club for a while. Turns out he didn’t and was just a member. Oh no! The point is about him being part of that circle, running around with The Bucks, etc. Anyone who doesn’t think a free agent Cole signs with AEW and gets a giant push with them is kidding themselves.
> ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > The Inbred Goatman said:
> ...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

No, Vince shenanigans and HHH ego always ruins all.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

We know that WWE have some big stars to lend to NXT to get some eyes on their show but AEW have been doing fine with keeping me entertained (and excited) about the product lately. Ratings aren't and have ever, been something I care about. I think a few fans have forgot that AEW is brand new and only 5 (Yes Five!!) shows in. They still have a lot of Characters to build and introduce and this takes time. I think they're heading in the right direction though. 

However; I think AEW still have something (or someone) big up their sleeve and will reveal all when the time is right. Until then, their current crop of wrestlers and story lines are keeping me invested.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Cole was never a Bullet Club leader. He was just the main guy on America. Kenny was the leader during his time on the stable.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

No, I’m not worried. AEW is the brand that’s beating NXT and Smackdown in the ratings. Yes, it’s only happened one time in the US so far when SD was on FS1, but AEW is beating those shows constantly in Canada to the point AEW Dynamite is being moved to the main TSN channel next month. That’s the exact same TSN channel that used to air WCW Nitro and WWF Raw is War. That’s a very big deal.

AEW's future is bright.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> Competition is good. I'd be worried if WWE/NXT were making no attempt to better their product. Just because AEW exists doesn't mean that I want WWE under the ground.



Basically this


The fanboy mentality of being worried that the opposing show is turning up the heat accomplishes absolutely fuck all at the end of the day.


If you enjoy AEW then you WANT them to be on their toes. If they get complacent then they'll never feel urged to get better. If NXT kills AEW by putting on a more interesting product then AEW probably deserve their misfortunes.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Since I got banned for “flaming,” I would like to point out that I am not the one calling people “incompetent.”
> 
> The money in wrestling right now is in TV rights fees. I pulled that from reality. Vince McMahon gets half-a-billion for TV a year. That’s what Vince wants to keep. If Tony wants to make money, he’s going to want big TV contract offers. If Raw and SmackDown are doing double/triple the ratings of AEW, and NXT is beating them even with them airing on the Network, no network is going to see AEW as viable as WWE. If AEW beats NXT long-term or even catches up to Raw and SmackDown, Vince loses bargaining power with the networks who now have AEW as leverage, as well as Khan potentially being able to make himself rich while undercutting Vince.
> 
> ...


That's not how networks operate, they are not going to look at WWE beating AEW and say AEW is not viable. NBC does not look at NCIS and says Chicago PD is not viable. If AEW gets good ratings it doesn't matter what NXT is doing on USA, its a completely different network, there is no war in the calculation of the network, they are looking at what the show can do for them. AEW is top 10 Wednesday show, they are doing better than any other non-sport show TNT has on its schedule. In fact, they are doing numbers pretty close to NBA regular-season games looking at some ratings from last year in November. You really think they will say AEW is not beating NXT, or RAW or SDL, and say let's not sign them to a deal? No, they will stick with AEW because they will by then have had a relationship with them, they are not going to go after NXT and get into a bidding war with USA and possibly FOX. You are also assuming the TV deals all come up at the same time, we have no idea how long AEW deal is for, nor does that stop TNT and AEW doing a new deal early to lock up the partnership. And if by some chance your scenario happens and NXT moves to TNT, some other network would happily snatch up AEW if they have good ratings. 

And my point about the hardcore fans is that where do you think they would go if NXT became more like the main roster? Kind of defeating the purpose of them being on that timeslot, no? And yes it would need to change, they have been on for longer than AEW, both on USA and the network. that's their audience as the show is structured now, it's not growing much from there without it changing to be more like the main roster, because those people that watch RAW and SDL, that is what they like, why would they tune into NXT as it is now?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't see how some match results will make a significant change in NXT ratings.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jonhern said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Since I got banned for “flaming,” I would like to point out that I am not the one calling people “incompetent.”
> ...


No one is saying any of the things you’re accusing me of saying. Go back and re-read what I actually said and respond to that, lol. 

I’ll paraphrase: AEW not being hot ticket is going to affect their negotiating power and the negotiating power WWE have next go-around. No one said anything about no one putting AEW on television at all. You said WWE don’t care about NXT—NXT are their weapon to retaining a monopoly. You will see. 



Geeee said:


> I don't see how some match results will make a significant change in NXT ratings.


Perception. People who watch SmackDown will now see Adam Cole as a much more important performer. He’s on NXT.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Competition is good. I doubt AEW thought Vince would take new competition laying down, they know him. I’m actually surprised WWE doesn’t do more of the crossover stuff between the shows. Seems like that would be automatic viewers.

Now personally as someone not familiar with them, they missed me with their Raw appearance. Nothing about the NXT crew or Cole made me want to find out more. I was kinda letdown after hearing so much about them. I was surprised at Cole after seeing his name get so much hype, he’s about as blah of a champ I’ve seem in awhile.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Love you The Wood but Adam Cole? Gross. Now maybe I'm not being fair as I haven't seen him since ROH/NJPW but he just screamed mediocre to me in every way possible. Maybe he got better since then but my last memories of him are not that good. But they obviously see something in him which seems to be one of the main points you're trying to make.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

AEW loses again on Orton this time. I’m sure they will miss out on Killer Kross also. What exactly is Kahn’s plan? $25 million puts Punk on Dynamite in 24 hours but it just feels like Kahn isn’t willing to spend the money Ted Turner did to be a true competitor to McMahon.

Pretty disheartening news for AEW tonight. Makes you wonder where they are focusing. They don’t want to pony up for stars. They should have signed Punk already for whatever his price is and they should have let Ortons agent know that they would go a million a year higher than whatever WWEs max offer was.

How else are they going to build this federation? 

Ugh


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BigCy said:


> Love you The Wood but Adam Cole? Gross. Now maybe I'm not being fair as I haven't seen him since ROH/NJPW but he just screamed mediocre to me in every way possible. Maybe he got better since then but my last memories of him are not that good. But they obviously see something in him which seems to be one of the main points you're trying to make.


Thanks for the love, BigCy.

I didn’t really see it in Cole myself early on. More his size and overall look. Kind of looks like a hipster bartender or something. But then I think that’s his charm. There’s a bit of Shawn Michaels there. It would help if he were more cut, but it’s not the end of the world. 

He’s obviously athletic and can put “those” sorts of matches together. I’d like to see him wrestle like more of a worm, but the AEW audience criticizing him is just hilarious to me, because he’s exactly the sort of act they would be pushing over there. Jericho would be calling him the greatest guy he ever worked with. It’s just insane that people act like he’s some sort of WWE-specific prototype or something. He’s the epitome of the indy flavor if you like that sort of thing. 

I think he crosses into good pro-wrestler with his attention to detail, facial expressions, poise, promos and what he seems to understand about the business (you never hear anything but praise for his work ethic, attitude and aptitude for learning). He’s only 30, so he should get more “roughed” too. Some hairs on the chest or something. 

There are big paws there and he’s getting better all the time, I think. Of the indy-style guys, I think he’s one of them most likely to have a genuinely classic emotion-fuelled match. You can be a fan of The Bucks if you want, but they’re all sugar, you know? You can see Cole being steak. 



TKO Wrestling said:


> AEW loses again on Orton this time. I’m sure they will miss out on Killer Kross also. What exactly is Kahn’s plan? $25 million puts Punk on Dynamite in 24 hours but it just feels like Kahn isn’t willing to spend the money Ted Turner did to be a true competitor to McMahon.
> 
> Pretty disheartening news for AEW tonight. Makes you wonder where they are focusing. They don’t want to pony up for stars. They should have signed Punk already for whatever his price is and they should have let Ortons agent know that they would go a million a year higher than whatever WWEs max offer was.
> 
> ...


It’s been a quiet story because it hasn’t been reported like a “story,” per se, but the lack of direction to AEW does say something. So far, Tye Dillinger and Goldust have jumped. AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Gallows, Anderson, The Usos, Cain Velasquez, Randy Orton and even seemingly CM Punk have chosen the overlords. That says something about how AEW is being perceived. The money is there. But stars want to be stars, and the money WWE are willing to spend doesn’t hurt. I mean, Gallows & Anderson might just be milking WWE, and more power to them. But AEW have convinced no one of significance (sorry, Goldie) to jump yet, even with their schedule, money and creative freedom. 

With some, WWE are just going to pay to bench guys and that’s their future sorted. For others, going to AEW might mean needing to work extra hard to protect themselves, and that would make them seem like assholes. But there’s something to it. If this were WCW (in a good way), more guys would have jumped.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They are trying to push them as an equal brand to RAW and SD. No more developmental. I honestly don't give a shit let them do what they want. The shows suck no matter what and AEW is still gonna win in the end.


The question that is unasked is...will RAW/Smackdown enmeshing with NXT serve to elevate the latter, or will NXT be defined down?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Nah. Especially given creative's track record with nearly every single NXT call-up thus far. It's only a matter of time before they get buried, benched, or underutilized. Just look at Ricochet and Black, who were featured heavily on the last RTWM (and even competed on the Mania card no less). Sure, they are at least still getting t.v time, but creative is telling no discernible stories with any pathos or gravitas. Will the likes of Cole, Blazer, et al. break that cycle? Sure, Survivor Series will get a bump on Network subs and pull back a few lapsed viewers. Some of these NXT talents will compete in the Rumble, and a couple might even compete at Mania. But I don't expect creative to provide any noteworthy or substantive storytelling to give this crossover the extra oomph it needs to really boost the viewership. That goes for both the short and long run.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

TKO Wrestling said:


> AEW loses again on Orton this time. I’m sure they will miss out on Killer Kross also. What exactly is Kahn’s plan? $25 million puts Punk on Dynamite in 24 hours but it just feels like Kahn isn’t willing to spend the money Ted Turner did to be a true competitor to McMahon.
> 
> Pretty disheartening news for AEW tonight. Makes you wonder where they are focusing. They don’t want to pony up for stars. They should have signed Punk already for whatever his price is and they should have let Ortons agent know that they would go a million a year higher than whatever WWEs max offer was.
> 
> ...


AEW said they are not interested in casuals and competing with WWE. That mentality is going to be their undoing since they are losing viewers every week and WWE is pushing NXT hard to bump viewership. Going from 1.4 Million to 700k in a few weeks is scary. That's Wrestling Society X levels of audience loss.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I really think they are interested in those fans, even thought they say they aren’t. They just don’t know how to get them.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I tend to think WWE will screw up with pushing/melding NXT with their main roster, in spite of the positive reaction Smackdown got last Friday. But WWE has a lot of resources, and I wouldn't be shocked to see NXT chipping away at AEW's lead. I don't expect NXT to beat them at this point, but in the future who knows? 

I don't see Adam Cole as a big draw, but his match with Daniel Bryan on Smackdown was a match of the year candidate. Could have made an impression on someone.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Watched AEW and NXT side by side, and the quality disparity was starkly evident once again. NXT just doesn't have the compelling speakers that AEW has. The trio of Cody, Jericho and Moxley are way above everyone in NXT.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Since promos came up, I’d like it if they moved Jerry Lawler down there as a manager.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TKO Wrestling said:


> AEW loses again on Orton this time. I’m sure they will miss out on Killer Kross also. What exactly is Kahn’s plan? $25 million puts Punk on Dynamite in 24 hours but it just feels like Kahn isn’t willing to spend the money Ted Turner did to be a true competitor to McMahon.
> 
> Pretty disheartening news for AEW tonight. Makes you wonder where they are focusing. They don’t want to pony up for stars. They should have signed Punk already for whatever his price is and they should have let Ortons agent know that they would go a million a year higher than whatever WWEs max offer was.
> 
> ...


You can't just give Punk $25 million dollars. If they do that, that would cause a full scale revolt in the locker room. Punk would be making more money than every single person on the roster combined. Think about the ramifications of that. Do you think Jericho would accept another star quadrupling his pay? Not to mention, think about what it does to the asking price of other stars from WWE, who are going to want that matched. They're not gonna take less than Punk if they're a main eventer. If Brock Lesnar and Vince have a falling out for some reason and he won't re-sign with WWE, what's his asking price now? $200 million?

That would be throwing money away on a scale hitherto undreamt of, and with no guarantee of a return on their investment. Punk would be huge news for 2 weeks and then he'd mean no more than any other main eventer. There's no secret formula for beating WWE, and AEW doesn't even want to do that. That's the problem with this organization, they have no interest in competing. The only way they're gonna beat WWE is that they have to, over a period of years, develop the reputation that they're the good promotion and WWE is the bad promotion. That's it. There's no trick they can do to compete with Vince in one fell swoop. WWE is doing a pretty damn good job destroying themselves year over year, AEW will probably be competing with WWE eventually just through WWE's own stupidity.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nope. The difference in quality between the two is crystal clear. This ain't the NXT of 2014-15 or even last year. Zayn, Neville, Owens, the real horsewomen, Asuka, etc. are all gone. I'll admit the actual wrestling is better than AEW but NXT creative has been at a nadir this year while AEW is kicking ass (obviously with some kinks).

Every title reign in NXT is stale. AEW has fresh champions and good undercard feuds. It's not much of a contest right now and promoting NXT on Raw and SD won't help.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jedah said:


> Nope. The difference in quality between the two is crystal clear. This ain't the NXT of 2014-15 or even last year. Zayn, Neville, Owens, the real horsewomen, Asuka, etc. are all gone. I'll admit the actual wrestling is better than AEW but NXT creative has been at a nadir this year while AEW is kicking ass (obviously with some kinks).
> 
> Every title reign in NXT is stale. AEW has fresh champions and good undercard feuds. It's not much of a contest right now and promoting NXT on Raw and SD won't help.


Well, it did help.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

It appears that WWE is going to continue to spread main roster talent into NXT on a fairly regular basis, I don't think it's just for Survivor Series. Finn Balor's return, for instance. This might encourage more people to watch NXT, but it also kind of waters down what NXT has been about. So it will be interesting to see who takes over as the leader in the ratings on Wednesday. As WWE said themselves, it's a marathon, not a sprint. So hopefully AEW can flourish in the long term. They're up against a big machine though, even if it's one that doesn't always run very efficiently.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

iarwain said:


> It appears that WWE is going to continue to spread main roster talent into NXT on a fairly regular basis, I don't think it's just for Survivor Series. Finn Balor's return, for instance. This might encourage more people to watch NXT, but it also kind of waters down what NXT has been about. So it will be interesting to see who takes over as the leader in the ratings on Wednesday. As WWE said themselves, it's a marathon, not a sprint. So hopefully AEW can flourish in the long term. They're up against a big machine though, even if it's one that doesn't always run very efficiently.


Excellent post.


----------

